
The Rise of 'Facadism' in London - choult
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-50396337
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21533746](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21533746)

